# Teething at 5 weeks?



## snugglebot

My LO has been biting my fingers, chewing his paci, pulling his hair (he has lots :rofl:) and when I look in his mouth I see a white spot on the bottom front "tooth" area of his gums and a whitening of the other tooth area.

Seems early though....anyone have suggestions how to tell?


----------



## Lisa1302

there is no sure way to know , buit is possible even that early

if there is a white spot visible I would say it wont be long til it pops out.
Izzys 3rd tooth had been giving her bother, and it was only a few days between the very obvious white bit to when it actually broke through. 

have you rubbed your finger over the white bit - with Izzys I could definitely feel the tooth under the gum.


----------



## snugglebot

yeah I feel a ridge


----------



## Lisa1302

snugglebot said:


> yeah I feel a ridge

I would say it wont be long then..based on Izzys anyway


----------



## mommy2lilmen

My little guy was born with 2 teeth buds with ridges..within the first week one tooth was popped out and within the next month or so the next one was out..The pediatric dentist calls it Natal teeth or NeoNatal Teeth. It usually happens befor they are 1-3 months old. Usually rare. Your LO possibly has that to. :) Which is also classified as early teething. Bryce is 16 weeks and has 2 fully emerged teeth fully grown.
Oh and babies with Natal Teeth usually only have the 2 bottom front ones that come out by 3 months then the rest usually start at normal teething age. 
Look it up, Natal Teeth. :)


----------



## kirst06

kelsey started teething at 9 weeks xxx


----------



## abigail_71

my doctor told me it was unlikely but not impossible when I asked about this (10 weeks). Chewing on the hands and fingers is a developmental stage starting from 8 weeks or so, so that isn't necessarily down to teeth. Also I was told a tooth can give baby three months of gip before it actually surfaces. Let us know if one pops up though I'd be interested to know.


----------



## snugglebot

will do


----------



## overcomer79

My son has been teething since five and a half weeks.


----------



## snugglebot

I had a mommy friend take a look and she said it looks exactly like her son's first tooth did but it took 2 weeks before the tooth was totally visible and another 2 weeks to pop.


----------



## snugglebot

Midwife took a look and said it was a cyst, not a tooth. My nipples are dancing right now! :)


----------



## shaunanicole

Ava is teething at 10 wks old too and has a tooth that has already broke through the gums and is visible and another one on the top is about to break through as well. She's been running a temp because of it. 

Some babies teeth early I suppose. I had no idea they could this early till Ava got her first tooth the other day and my mom told me I was BORN with a tooth and started teething at 12 wks. 

It's crazy!!!


----------

